# Answer a question with question



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

(idea from another forum)
example
post 1: why isn't anyone posting?
post 2: well why don't you wait?
post 3: how does that answer the question?
I'll start!
Why are you here?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Why am I where?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Is that the answer?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Is that the best you could come up with?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Is that the best you could come up with?


Is that the best you could come up with?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Should I do better?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you do better?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Only if you think I should, do you think I have to? I don't..


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe you should, or should you?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm out of posts, or am I?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How is that possible?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How should I know?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Isn't there only 50 allowed per 24 hours?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I think so... Does this mean no more posts?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i guess it does, but who the hell cares? lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmmn idk haha,	now what?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(YAAY! Jessi's back!)

You're right, where DO we go from here?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How about some random questions?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

what type of random questions?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

How many books are in the room you are in?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you even read books?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Why? Don't you?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you smell books too?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Would sitting next to quite a few mean I smell them?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

why should i answer u haha????


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Do u like being rude?? haha


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Who is being rude?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

will u be nice with people who have been rude to u??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmmm (pondering) - i maybe nice yes, how rude do they have to be?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

would u like to wander around them or still wait them to be kind enough for u??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I like apologies, and find it easy to say sorry, how about you?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

if m wrong i will..but if i am right i wont ask...i go for cold wars...what u do when u r angry??


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Would you really like to know?


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Who wouldn't want to know?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha what would i want to know?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

why not? dnt u find me interesting??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of interesting are you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What kinds are there?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What are you blabbing about?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What mushrooms?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you handle the truth?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What if I am?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How could you say such things?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How can I not? :cry


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How did we come to this?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why did you do this to me?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't I deserve to?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who are you to decide that?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Why is it so?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why isn't it so?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Shouldnt u know that?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who are you to question me?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i AM GOD, and you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who are you to attempt to steal my identity?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lmao

are you insane?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't you know?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you know anything?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you know everything?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

doesn't everbody know everything deep down??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How do you make up such lies?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

What is your truth then?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do you care about this "truth"?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i don't, why should I?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Who is this "I" you speak of?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How is "I" supposed to know?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Why are you using the wrong copula for that sentence?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't you know the answer?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Can we change the subject to something interesting?


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

Sure, what do you want to talk about?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

How many times have you robbed a bank?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Why do you think I want to incriminate myself?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have robbed many banks, but what should I do with all the money?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You don't know what to do with the money? Why not?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Because I lost it, where could I have put it?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you looked to your left?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No money there, just a cat. Which raises a more important question. Why is there a cat here?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmmn idk, Are you in alice in wonderland?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Can I wish that I was?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You can if you like but wouldn't you rather wish for something else?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I be a girl?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you know you now have two wishes left?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you hand me my £20,000,000,000 cheque now?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why should i?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

why wouldn't you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Would you?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Were you born on a boat?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

A pirates boat or regular boat?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

What is a regular boat?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you let me on to the secret?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I can, but do you really want to know?


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

offbyone said:


> I can, but do you really want to know?


Is the truth worth knowing?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this the twilight zone?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

how do you find the twlight zone?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't you have a map?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have half a bowl of ice cream, that's kinda like a map right?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

It is now lol Why haven't you shared this ice cream of yours?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

There's none to be shared now. Perhaps the bowl is edible?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Would you eat a bowl?


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

No, would you eat a slice of pizza that's been in the 'fridge for 6 months?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ew, why would anyone do that?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I would eat that pizza, mold is good for you isn't it?


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

At least it's organic, am I right?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you suppose it's healthier than Mcdonalds?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Isn't everything healthier than Mcdonalds?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Or is it?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

To be or not to be?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that the question?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

What? Are you doubting my questioning ability?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What if I am?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is your nearest pizza delivery?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

If they deliver, does it matter?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Are they open late night?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

What time do you consider 'late'?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

What's wrong with being late?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Who said there's something wrong with it?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

If my train is early and the meeting is late, does time exist?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

When are trains ever early?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you like train toilets?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you travel by train a lot?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you enjoy first class?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you feel lucky, punk?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you have a revolver?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you want to find out?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

How fast can you run?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you challenging me?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Was I not clear about that?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

why should you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Does that answer my question?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Why should anyone care if it does?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Who cares, self? Why isn't anyone posting in this thread anymore?


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

Why should anyone post in this thread to begin with?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Why not ask that about anything else?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

what would u like to be asked for huh??


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Why are you changing the subject?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aint u getting bored by talking on the same topic??


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

y do u want to change the topic?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm brain dead, can you please change the topic?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

can u suggest a topic?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Can a question ever be a satisfying answer to a question?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Can it never be?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Who knows?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who knows who knows?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Someone might, but how could we find them?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't you know about the lost ark?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What about it?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is my dream cloud?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Where did you last see it?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Should you dream and find out?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

y should I?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Wouldn't it be fun though?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

oh really , how do u know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You know too, don't you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Does it look like I do?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

What is a dream cloud?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

does this have anything to do with cloud computing?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

What the hell is cloud computing anyhow?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

y the heck do u want to know abt it?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you want to ride a cloud?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

how much will it cost?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

How much do you have?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

As much as you want. Riding a cloud; isn't that priceless?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

it depends, do you have mastercard?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Does it matters if i have mastercard?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Isn't the ride 100 percent free? :yes


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

100 percent free of people, maybe?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you serious or joking?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

More importantly, are you a real Zombie Ninja?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't you tell?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you tell I can't?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Im more zombie than ninja, I answered your question, right?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the worst thing about being a rotting corpse, then?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you sure you want to know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this question important atm? (btw everything lol)


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Is getting slapped by a salmon fun?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Do _You_ know everything?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the answer clear if I ask you this question?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Who would know everything?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you drink milk?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why no answers?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Aren't answers illegal?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't everything pretty much illegal these days?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Should I be in prison?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why should you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Have I not broken the law?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know, why don't you tell me?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

because i know my rights ok?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you sure?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

what do u think?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I wouldn't know, would you?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

y do u wanna know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Because you asked first, didn't you?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

ladies first , don't u agree?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha what a gentleman  how did you become that way?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Are you the secret police?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

how wud i know?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Am _I_ the secret police?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Would you like to know the truth?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Will you be gentle when you tell me? :afr


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Do I have to be? (lol)


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you prefer it that way?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What if I do?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Is that your final answer?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea thats my final answer, cant you tell?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well if u know it then why r u asking me??


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

y can't I ask?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How dare you ask?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Isn't it polite to ask?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Doesn't polite differ from place to place?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Was that what you were told?
omg i used to play this in improv! i miss this game


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't everyone told this?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Why so serious lass?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Why should I know him??


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

why r u asking me?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Why did you just waste 10 seconds of my life?! :twak


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

what else can u do in 10 seconds?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

What wouldn't I do with 10 seconds?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

if i give u 10 secs what wud u do?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

How is that even possible?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

What is possible in your life right now?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

have u not heard nothing is impossible?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you lying?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you calling me a liar?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

who do you think?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone else find this thread confusing to follow?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

well, does that make any difference?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Difference to what?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

do u really wanna know?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Of course. Do you think I just asked because I had to answer with a question?


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

isn't that what this is all about?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

why not?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why don't you tell me?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

What's to tell?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

that I am. Whatever you say I am. If I wasn't, then why would I say I am?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't that a lyric? Lol (nice)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Was that a quirky quote by Jon, or what? Wonder if it was an original?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wasn't it "The Way I Am" by Eminem?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Eminem's fab don't u think?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

he is gud but Iam the best don't u think so?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe we could hear some of your lyrics?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

what lyrics do you speak of?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Bet you didn't know I write lyrics huh?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Get out of town!.. Do you sing as well?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually yes  anyone else?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

do u want me to sing now?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I go first?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

do u really wanna go first?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why not? Do you think I'd do good?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

:mumWhy cant i go first? :mum


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why? Are you jealous?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Moi. be jealous, of your voice? hahahaha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why so serious?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

What is the time there?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why is the grass always greener on the other side?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lol.. Why don't pig's fly?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

To be or not to be?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

what do you want to be?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

what do you think i should be?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you think the cat would know?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only time will tell, or will it?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Who wants cookies?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh,, i do! Can I have some now?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Do I deserve a cookie?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure, why not?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cookies for all then?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Which ones do you prefer?


----------



## Jimt68 (Jan 16, 2012)

I need to know... Is it faster to New York or by car?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do you need to know?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

don't you want to know about things?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

What kinda things?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Where is my pen?


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

where did you see it last?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

didn't you have it last?


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

how could i forget?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude, where's my car?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you like cheese?


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

are you just asking random questions?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

what's a hypotenuse?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

isn't it a triangle?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I thought you said it was an angle?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you really think that?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

It is the longest side of a right triangle, opposite the right angle right?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it as obvious as the snout on your face?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## elistia (Jan 22, 2012)

including kindle books?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that really true?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Does it seem like it to you?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

About the snout? I dunno, how can it be obvious if we can't see their face?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Isn't imagination a great thing?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Have you got a good imagination?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Isn't the question of a good imagination subjective?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Isn't everything subjective?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Is gravity subjective?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What would you do if I said yes to that question?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Would you prefer that I threw a banana at you or ruffled your hair?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I have the banana?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

What have you done to warrant having my banana?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm hungry and you're nice enough to give me it, are you not?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I will solve the problem, come on, can i have the banana pls?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Did I not already eat this banana?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Did u eat the banana?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How did you know?!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh no banana for moi?


----------



## cwt (Nov 2, 2011)

Why are you people talking about bananas?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Aren't they good for you?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Mmmm, I think they are good for me :banana.. Do they do it for you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yuck, does anyone else not like banana's?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Whole bananas or sliced?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Who sliced them?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You don't know?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Should I know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Doesn't everyone know?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you asked everyone?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Who's everyone?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

What was sliced?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why don't you try checking the previous page?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you think I actually will?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Am I confused?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

If u don't know, how am I supposed to know ?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought you were the smartest person ever?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it not the truth?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Which truth are you after?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Why are you asking me this?


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Who else would we ask?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you think _I_ have the answer?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you think we should ask Jeeves?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Does Jeeves know a lot?


----------



## social phobiatic (Jan 28, 2012)

who is jeeves?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You don't know Jeeves? :eek


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

What does Jeeves have anything to do with this?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why not google?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats a google?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

you're just playing now, aint ya?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

what do you think im playing?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

did this thread die?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

how could it if I just posted?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Who, what, where and why?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Whats with all these questions anyway :con


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Will they ever have a purpose?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Will anything?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Will anything what?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

will anything happen regarding this thread like, will we find the answers? (ooo creepy)


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Do the answers even exist yet?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I guess we wont. Haha so this thread it like life then?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't the answers lie within?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

^^e?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

If I put a question mark at the end of this sentence, it qualifies as a question, no matter how nonsensicle?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

u mad?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> If I put a question mark at the end of this sentence, it qualifies as a question, no matter how nonsensicle.


Clever, but where's your question mark???? :b


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

kaaryn said:


> Clever, but where's your question mark???? :b


fixed it xD?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Is a question really a question if a question is unquestionably unquestionable?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha you'd be like those annoying people who say everything like it's a question. Have you ever met one?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

You mean stereotypical teenage girls? Like whenever they talk they use an upward inflection? So everytime they talk you can never tell whether or not it's a question?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds about right, doesn't it?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks right, if your talking about the blue background of this webpage, am I correct?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Should you be correct?


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

maybe?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe...we can all sit down and watch our favorite Sesame Street episode some time?


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know, am I busy that day?


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

HeyImAnAlien said:


> I don't know, am I busy that day?


Don't you have that doctor's appointment?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Right, didn't he contract a deadly genital cancer?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Aren't we meant to keep quiet about that?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had read it in a diary, so wouldn't be able to tell you. Anyone know the owner of this diary?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Does it not belong to your mother?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Why would my mother know of him and his cancer?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Are they not the best of friends?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't you think I'd know something like that if it were true?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you doubting my words?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Is what I think really that important?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Did you not tell me so?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Should I ask the stenographer?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

do you think that would be the best option?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Is there perhaps another option?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you know the bird is the word?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Is that one of the options?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

does it sound like it?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it normal to see dead people?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you Haley Osment?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

What kind of question is that?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What kind of question are you?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why are we questions now?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is everyone saying question?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Why do you care why everyone is saying question?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Since when did that matter?


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

When will this end?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

When is never?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Like the never ending story?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Did u enjoy that movie?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

It's my favorite, ever see it?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i luvd it.. Did you think i had seen it?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How does it end? :b


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

it was so many years ago, maybe it never ended lol, how would i remember?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

If the story is never-ending, how can the movie have a satisfactory ending?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't there a 2nd and 3rd one too?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you know there is a 2nd and 3rd one?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

what would i know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I've watched them... Would you?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

But you can never beat the first, don't you think?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

what makes you think the 1st is unbeatable?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

What makes people think in the first place?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What is thinking?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

What is a thought?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What is this?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this real life?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that you, John Wayne?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you think!?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

what is this have to do with anything?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Isn't it reason enough for rebels such as us?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you really think you're a rebel?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Why would you even question when the millions that do know that can go by certifiable evidence, señor?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You think talking in a different language will confuse me, _monsieur_?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

You think thinking that me ending my question with a word in another language would confuse you indicates that I'm going for something ulterior, eh?


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

jon 29 uk said:


> Is a question really a question if a question is unquestionably unquestionable?


 what??? :sus


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course you understand, but do you really appreciate? (side note: that sounds like a really good idea for a thread, brainstorming now...)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Understand and appreciate what?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

what kind of a question is that?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It's a very good question, don't you think?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why so curious?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Should we not be curious?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Why should we be curious when people here want us to be ignorant for the sole purpose of their false safety?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Why would I ever try to be "smart" with youse?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, can youse believe I just happened to wonder the same thing?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

More than meets the eye?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Well how many are meeting the eye, so to speak?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

how many do you want to be meeting the eye?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Depends, how many aren't?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't you know it's just a saying?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

what's a saying?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Isn't it annoying when people take saying literally?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Why is that do you suppose?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Why is what do you suppose?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why is everyone saying suppose? lol


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Why are we not allowed to say suppose?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Suppose you were allowed to say suppose. Then What?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

We are allowed to say it. So then this? :um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

But are we ready to accept that as an answer?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

To be or not to be? That is the question (lol)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

How can we answer that?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How can you not answer?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Is the question irrelevant?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Isn't it irrelephant?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Does it matter?


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

what do you mean by "matter"?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

What don't I mean?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why does my brother's underwear smell?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Do you really think I want to know?


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

wait what?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

WHATcha talkin about Willis?!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Willis who?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

you don't know Bruce Willis?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Not bruce wayne?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Are youse too young to remember that show?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL They ARE AREN'T they?! (feeling old moment)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Who is?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what is wrong with your eyes?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

ChrissyQ said:


> WHATcha talkin about Willis?!


So kuute ChrissyQ.. Haven't seen it in years, thanx x x

Lots is wrong with my eyes (the fact that i can't see out of them is a bit of a problem lol), can you see that?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

What really?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

kaaryn:1059688158 said:


> Are youse too young to remember that show?


No lol I know different strokes, I just had to ask a question


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

Whats a question?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

What's an apostrophe for?

:b


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

How could you not know?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Who's saying I don't know?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you really think I don't know what I'm asking?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

What are you exactly asking?


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

Is exactly asking a question with a question a answer?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

isn't it?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there any way of knowing?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

If there is a way of knowing, could this thread be it?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe...maybe not...what?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

What made you write that?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

What have you seen me write?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't you remember?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Should I?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How can't you when they're wearing those crazy socks?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Why aren't they wearing any shoes?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why would you want to wear shoes when you have pink socks on?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you wearing pink socks right now?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought they were crazy socks not pink?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Who's to say socks can't be crazy and pink at the same time?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Wait, who's wearing the crazy pink socks anyway?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Aren't we all wearing them?


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how shall he be punished for breaking the rule?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Shall we give him 50 lashes, or put him in solitary confinement for week?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Shall we take a vote?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why take a vote when we can fight it out in a battle to the death?


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it even possible to vote using questions?


----------



## Dr Who (Mar 2, 2012)

I think we can don't you.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Did someone forget to use a question mark?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know, did they?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

So what if they did?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What if your parents were involved?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh please, can we stick to the point?


----------



## Dr Who (Mar 2, 2012)

I think we can don't you?


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

maybe?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

turtles?


----------



## Dr Who (Mar 2, 2012)

This is fun is'nt it?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What's your definition of fun?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Why does fun need a definition?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Doesn't it though?


----------



## Dr Who (Mar 2, 2012)

When will this be over?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do you want it to be over? Hmmn??


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

Shall we continue?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How about no?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How about yes?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

How about maybe?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know, do you?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you please, be more specific?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

What if you people stopped asking questions?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You people who?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

What if we didn't stop asking questions???


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What if?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know you tell me?


----------



## Dr Who (Mar 2, 2012)

Is it still ok to ask a question?


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

Who knows?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I do, but what was the thing you asked me to get again?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ice-cream but I'm not sure. do you remember??


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it was a life. Why are you being so mean to me?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm being mean??


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why else would you be yelling at us?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Who's yelling??


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

You, now why are you yelling?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's the TV can you lower the volume?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Why can't you do it yourself?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Because I wonder, do you exist?


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I exist only in your head, but why are you still here?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Why are you still in my head?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why did you imagine me??


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Why are you questioning your creator?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

doesn't your name answer that?


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

answer what?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Was that the best question you could ask?


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

this is kinda awkward imagine a world where we only speak in questions :evil


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why don't you put that in question form next time?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Like a story book tale?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

wot happened to that story tale thread btw?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Perhaps the story ended?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm just going to say whatever and put a question mark at the end of it. As far as I'm concerned that makes it a question regardless of whether or not it actually is?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Didn't you just cheat mr?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Does a statement with a question mark technically qualify for a question?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you think it does?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Does it matter?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Does matter matter?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Is matter relevant to this discussion?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

This was a discussion?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Can we make it a discussion about Spongebob Squarepants instead?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Does Spongebob have SA?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Does Spongebob act like he has SAD?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wouldn't you say SA can be different in different people?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

isn't everybody different?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If everybody's different, aren't we all the same?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Isn't that statement an oxymoron?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

What's so bad about oxymorons?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Who said oxymorons were bad?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Why do you care who said it?


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

are we politicians in training?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that suppose to be funny?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you implying that it wasn't funny?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Are you implying he has no sense of humor?


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you implying that he implied that my comment wasn't funny?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you ever really be sure?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

does that really matter?


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

<.< does matter matter?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you know what matter is?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Matter of what?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Was that not clear enough?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Isn't that just what the drunk muppets want you to think?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What drunk muppets?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

How did the muppets even get drunk?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

why r u asking me?


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

isnt it obvious?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

How could it be any more obvious?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

why r u all so interested in knowing abt it?


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Why are you so interested in why they are all so interested in it?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

why u wanna know that?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Why wouldn't they want to know that?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Wouldn't that make them want to know even more?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

how would i know?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Because perfection is subjective?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You sure?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Does a bear poop in the woods?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Does a fish pee in a lake?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you have a glass bottom boat I could barrow?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why is the earth not flat ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't you know anything about gravity?


----------



## JustinBarley (Feb 6, 2011)

What does the Earth being flat has to do with gravity  ?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Are you kidding me, don't you know anything?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Are you kidding me, don't you know anything?


When did i pretend to know anything?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Don't you know anything about gravity?


I wasn't being serious, geez.:sus


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Did I claim you were being serious?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

So.. did you?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why did you think that was the best thing to ask?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Is "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" a better question?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

How could it not be?


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Why should i?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why should you what? (Am I confused?)


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe you are???


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Really?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Why would you question that??


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why would anyone question my question?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why am I answering your question again?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

How would I know?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

How would you know if you didn't know that you didn't know something?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What are you?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

How did you come up with this question?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My question is, are we there yet ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

How should I know if we are there yet?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Why for not???


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Why do you speak in riddles???


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Would it be less confusing if I spoke in Pig Latin?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

hy-way ig-pay atin-lay??????


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

huh?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pizza?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

massage ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

no?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

So if I understand you correctly, Billy might not be stuck in the well?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not sure? The well might be stuck in earth though?


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

don't think so,How's Bobby?


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobby might be going to get his prostate checked?


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Prostate? Wasn't that appointment made with his mechanic?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Why would anyone do that?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Why does anyone do anything?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Why does anything do anyone?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Would you like me to go ask an expert?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Wouldn't the sexpert be the lovely Prestonator :O?


----------



## wonderfulmilk (May 25, 2013)

Who is "the lovely Prestonator :O"?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure but could u let me know when u find out? ^_^


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

it depends are u willing to post more?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I dunno. Is there cake?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah its in the bakerys u dont mind paying for it do u? ^_^


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Would you mind if I take some of yours?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No I dont mind u'll pay me back tho rite? xD


----------

